# Форум для музкерівників та вихователів дитячого садочка України > Методичні поради >  Атестація (корисне і потрібне)

## мира

Думаю, що така тема буде корисною для всіх музкерівників, адже кожного року більшість з нас стикаються з таким питанням щорічно

----------


## мира

*ВАЖЛИВО!*

Нормативно-правова база для організації та проведення в закладах освіти роботи з атестації педагогічних працівників

	Закон України „Про освіту” (ст.54, п.4) від 23 березня 1996 р.
« Педагогічні  працівники    підлягають    атестації.    За 
результатами  атестації  визначаються  відповідність    працівника займаній посаді, рівень його кваліфікації, присвоюються категорії, педагогічні звання.  Порядок  атестації  педагогічних  працівників встановлюється Міністерством освіти України. Перелік  категорій  і   педагогічних    звань    педагогічних працівників,  порядок  їх  присвоєння    визначаються    Кабінетом 
Міністрів України. Рішення  атестаційної  комісії  є  підставою  для  звільнення педагогічного  працівника  з  роботи  у  порядку,    встановленому законодавством.»
	Типове положення про атестацію педагогічних працівників України, затверджене наказом Міністерства освіти України від 06.10.2010  №930 і зареєстроване в Міністерстві юстиції України 14 грудня 2010 р. за
N 1255/18550 ;
	     Закон України „Про загальну середню освіту” (ст.27) від 13 травня 1999 року, остання редакцiя вiд 27.07.2010 на пiдставi 2442-17
    « 1. Атестація   педагогічних   працівників    загальноосвітніх навчальних  закладів  незалежно від підпорядкування,  типів і форм власності є обов'язковою і здійснюється,  як правило,  один раз на п'ять   років  відповідно  до  Типового  положення  про  атестацію 
педагогічних працівників ( z0176-93 ), затвердженого Міністерством освіти України. 
     2. За   результатами   атестації   педагогічних   працівників загальноосвітніх навчальних  закладів  визначається  відповідність педагогічного    працівника    займаній    посаді,    присвоюється кваліфікаційна категорія (спеціаліст, спеціаліст другої категорії, 
спеціаліст  першої категорії і спеціаліст вищої категорії) та може бути    присвоєно    педагогічне    звання    (старший    учитель, учитель-методист,                 вихователь-методист, педагог-організатор-методист тощо).  Положення про  кваліфікаційні категорії   та  педагогічні  звання  затверджуються  Міністерством освіти України.»

Педагогічний працівник – це співробітник установи освіти, який

	має високі моральні якості;
	має відповідальну педагогічну освіту і належний рівень професійної підготовки;
	здійснює педагогічну діяльність;
	 забезпечує результативність і якість своєї роботи;
	за станом фізичного і психічного здоров'я може виконувати професійні обов'язки в навчальних установах системи загальної середньої освіти (за Законом України „Про загальну середню освіту”, п. 1, ст. 24)


             Принципи проведення атестації

	демократизм;
	гласність;
	загальність;
	всебічність;
	систематичність;
	колегіальність;
	доступність;
	самовдосконалення;
	моральне і матеріальне заохочення.

          Умови атестації педпрацівників

	Атестація  педагогічних  працівників навчальних та інших закладів є обов'язковою. 
	Атестація може бути черговою або  позачерговою.  Чергова атестація здійснюється один раз на п'ять років.
	Умовою  чергової  атестації  педагогічних  працівників є обов'язкове проходження  не  рідше  одного  разу  на  п'ять  років підвищення кваліфікації  на засадах вільного вибору форм навчання, програм і навчальних закладів.
	На час перебування у відпустці у зв'язку  з  вагітністю 
та  пологами,  для догляду за дитиною до досягнення нею трирічного віку (якщо дитина потребує  домашнього  догляду  -  до  досягнення дитиною   шестирічного   віку)   за   педагогічними   працівниками зберігаються   кваліфікаційні   категорії    (тарифні    розряди), педагогічні   звання.   Час  перебування  у  таких  відпустках  не враховується при визначенні строку чергової атестації.
	У разі поновлення на роботі  педагогічного  працівника, який раніше виконував цю роботу,  незалежно від тривалості перерви у роботі,  за ним зберігаються присвоєні за результатами останньої атестації   кваліфікаційні   категорії   (тарифні   розряди)   та педагогічні звання.
         Атестація таких працівників здійснюється,  як правило,  через рік після поновлення на роботі, але не пізніш як через два роки. 
	Педагогічні  працівники,  які  працюють  у   навчальних закладах  за  сумісництвом  або  на  умовах  строкового  трудового договору, атестуються на загальних підставах. 

Не підлягають атестації

	      Особи,  прийняті  на  посади  педагогічних  працівників після  закінчення вищих навчальних закладів,  атестуються не раніш як після двох років роботи на займаній посаді. 
	      Атестація  педагогічного  працівника,   який   підлягає черговій  атестації,  може  бути  перенесена на один рік у випадку тривалої тимчасової непрацездатності або при переході працівника у рік  проведення чергової атестації на роботу до іншого навчального закладу та з інших поважних  причин.  За  такими  працівниками  до наступної  чергової атестації зберігаються встановлені попередньою атестацією кваліфікаційні категорії (тарифні розряди), педагогічні 
звання. 
	     Педагогічні працівники, які працюють перші п'ять років після закінчення вищого навчального закладу.

Атестуються за бажанням

	     Чергова   атестація   педагогічних   працівників,   які 
поєднують роботу  з  навчанням  у  вищих  навчальних  закладах  за напрямами  (спеціальностями)  педагогічного профілю,  за їх згодою може  бути  відстрочена  до  закінчення  навчання.  Присвоєні   їм попередньою  атестацією кваліфікаційні категорії (тарифні розряди) та педагогічні звання зберігаються до чергової атестації.
	      Позачергова атестація  з  метою  підвищення   кваліфікаційної категорії  може  проводитися  не  раніш  як  через  три роки після присвоєння попередньої. 


                                Кваліфікаційні категорії

	„Спеціаліст”
	„Спеціаліст II категорії”
	„Спеціаліст I категорії”
	„Спеціаліст вищої категорії”
Примітка: Установлення кваліфікаційних категорій можливе тільки за наявності в педпрацівника повної вищої освіти (освітньо-кваліфікаційного рівня „спеціаліст”, „магістр”):
•	практичні психологи -  повну  вищу  освіту  зі  спеціальності практична психологія, психологія;
•	вихователі-методисти, вихователі     дошкільних    навчальних закладів  -  повну  вищу  педагогічну  освіту   зі   спеціальності дошкільна освіта,  дошкільне  виховання  або які мають дві освіти, одна з яких - неповна вища педагогічна або  базова  педагогічна  з цієї самої спеціальності,  а друга - повна вища педагогічна освіта за іншим фахом;
•	музичні керівники дошкільних навчальних закладів - повну вищу музично-педагогічну     освіту    або які мають дві освіти, одна з яких - неповна вища або базова музична освіта,  а  друга  -  повна вища педагогічна освіта за іншим фахом;
•	інструктори    з     фізкультури    дошкільних     навчальних акладів -  повну  вищу  фахову  педагогічну  освіту або які мають повну вищу педагогічну освіту за спеціальністю дошкільна освіта;
	Присвоєння  кваліфікаційних  категорій  за  результатами 
атестації здійснюється послідовно.
	   Педагогічні працівники, які не мають повної вищої освіти й  працюють  на посадах педагогічних працівників,  після отримання відповідної  повної  вищої  освіти  атестуються   на   присвоєння кваліфікаційної   категорії :
•	"спеціаліст   другої  категорії"  за наявності стажу роботи на педагогічній посаді не менше двох років;
•	"спеціаліст першої категорії" - не менше п'яти років;  
•	"спеціаліст вищої категорії" - не менше восьми років. 
	Педагогічним працівникам,  які не  мають  повної  вищої освіти,  а також керівникам гуртків,  секцій,  студій,  інших форм гурткової роботи  незалежно  від  рівня  здобутої  ними   освіти   за результатами атестації встановлюються тарифні розряди.

     Умови та порядок присвоєння     педагогічних звань


	   Педагогічні звання "вихователь-методист", "практичний психолог-методист" можуть  присвоюватися  педагогічним  працівникам, які мають кваліфікаційну категорію  "спеціаліст  вищої  категорії", здійснюють науково-методичну  і  науково-дослідну  діяльність,  мають  власні методичні   розробки,   які   пройшли   апробацію   та    схвалені науково-методичними   установами   або  професійними  об'єднаннями викладачів вищих  навчальних  закладів  I-II  рівнів  акредитації, закладів післядипломної освіти. 

	            Педагогічним працівникам,  які мають базову або  неповну вищу  педагогічну освіту,  можуть присвоюватися педагогічні звання "вихователь-методист"  (для  вихователів   дошкільних   навчальних закладів), "старший вихователь", якщо стаж їх педагогічної діяльності становить не менш як 8 років та якщо  вони мають найвищий тарифний розряд.

	     Педагогічне звання "вихователь-методист"  може  присвоюватися музичним  керівникам  та  інструкторам  з  фізкультури  дошкільних навчальних закладів. 

	Педагогічні звання присвоюються безстроково.







Порядок проведення атестації

	До 20 вересня поточного року видається наказ по установі „Про створення атестаційної комісії» у поточному навчальному році у складі: голови, заступника голови, секретаря, членів атестаційної комісії. Кількість членів  атестаційної  комісії  не  може бути меншою семи осіб. 

	До 10 жовтня атестаційна комісія приймає:
•	заяви від педпрацівників для проведення чергової чи позачергової атестації;
•	заяви про перенесення строку  атестації;
•	подання керівника або педагогічної ради закладу про присвоєння працівнику кваліфікаційної  категорії, педагогічного звання  та  у  разі  зниження  ним рівня професійної діяльності. 

	До 20 жовтня атестаційна комісія:
•	 затверджує  списки педагогічних   працівників,   які   атестуються
•	  затверджує графік   роботи атестаційної комісії
•	 приймає  рішення  щодо  перенесення  строку чергової атестації
•	 працівники, що   атестуються,   ознайомлюються   з        графіком проведення атестації під підпис. 

	До 1 березня керівник  навчального закладу  подає до   атестаційної   комісії   характеристику    діяльності педагогічного працівника у міжатестаційний період.
Педагогічний працівник   не  пізніш  як  за  десять  днів  до проведення атестації ознайомлюється з характеристикою під підпис.

	До 15 березня атестаційна комісія вивчає  педагогічну  діяльність  осіб,  які атестуються.

	До 1 квітня поточного навчального року:
•	атестаційна комісія розглядає атестаційні листи, заслуховує працівників, що атестуються, проводить підсумкове засідання і приймає рішення щодо кожного педпрацівника, який атестується;
•	засідання атестаційної комісії оформлюється  протоколом, 
який підписується    всіма   присутніми   на   засіданні   членами атестаційної комісії;
•	засідання  атестаційної  комісії є правомочним,  якщо на 
ньому присутні не менш як  2/3  її  членів.  
•	рішення  атестаційної комісії   приймаються   шляхом   таємного   голосування  більшістю присутніх на засіданні  
її  членів.  У  разі  однакової  кількості голосів "за"  і "проти" приймається рішення на користь працівника, 
який атестується. 
•	за результатами атестації атестаційні комісії  приймають 
такі рішення:
              1)педагогічний працівник відповідає займаній посаді;
2) присвоїти    педагогічному    працівнику    кваліфікаційну категорію   ("спеціаліст",    "спеціаліст    другої    категорії", "спеціаліст першої категорії");
3) педагогічний  працівник   відповідає   раніше   присвоєній кваліфікаційній   категорії   ("спеціаліст",   "спеціаліст  другої категорії",  "спеціаліст  першої  категорії");
4) порушити     клопотання перед  атестаційною  комісією  II рівня про присвоєння педагогічному працівнику педагогічного звання;
5) порушити клопотання перед атестаційною комісією  II рівня  про присвоєння педагогічному  працівнику   кваліфікаційної   категорії "спеціаліст вищої категорії";
6) педагогічний працівник відповідає займаній посаді за умови виконання ним заходів, визначених атестаційною комісією;
7) педагогічний працівник не відповідає займаній посаді. 
•	Рішення     атестаційної     комісії     повідомляється 
педагогічному працівнику одразу після її засідання під підпис.
•	На кожного   педагогічного   працівника,   який  атестується, 
оформлюється атестаційний лист у двох примірниках, один   з   яких  зберігається  в  особовій  справі педагогічного працівника,  а другий не пізніше  трьох  днів  після атестації видається йому під підпис.
•	 У   разі   виявлення   окремих   недоліків   у   роботі 
педагогічного    працівника,    які    не   вплинули   на   якість 
навчально-виховного процесу,  атестаційна  комісія  може  прийняти рішення  про  відповідність  працівника  займаній  посаді за умови виконання ним заходів, визначених атестаційною комісією. 

Рішення атестаційної комісії 
та порядок її оскарження

	У  разі  прийняття  атестаційною  комісією   позитивного 
рішення  керівник  закладу протягом п'яти днів після засідання атестаційної комісії видає  відповідний наказ   про  присвоєння  кваліфікаційних  категорій  (встановлення тарифних розрядів), педагогічних звань. Наказ у  триденний  строк  доводиться до відома педагогічного працівника під підпис та подається в бухгалтерію  для  нарахування заробітної   плати   (з   дня   прийняття   відповідного   рішення атестаційною комісією). 

	У  разі  прийняття  атестаційною  комісією  рішення  про 
відповідність працівника займаній посаді за умови виконання певних заходів,  спрямованих на усунення виявлених недоліків, атестаційна комісія  у  встановлений  нею строк проводить повторну атестацію з метою перевірки їх виконання та приймає рішення про  відповідність або невідповідність працівника займаній посаді. 

	У  разі  прийняття  атестаційною  комісією  рішення  про 
невідповідність   педагогічного   працівника    займаній    посаді керівником  навчального закладу або органу управління освітою  може  бути  прийнято  рішення  про  розірвання  трудового договору з додержанням вимог законодавства про працю.
•	Розірвання трудового договору за таких підстав допускається у разі,  якщо  неможливо перевести працівника за його згодою на іншу роботу,  яка відповідає його кваліфікації,  у тому самому  закладі (установі).
•	Наказ про  звільнення  або  переведення  працівника  за  його згодою  на  іншу роботу за результатами атестації може бути видано лише  після  розгляду  його   апеляцій   (у   разі   їх   подання) атестаційними  комісіями  вищого рівня з дотриманням законодавства про працю. 

	Педагогічні  працівники  у  десятиденний  строк  з   дня вручення  атестаційного  листа  мають  право  подати  апеляцію  на рішення атестаційної комісії до атестаційної комісії вищого рівня. 

	Рішення  атестаційних  комісій  можуть бути оскаржені до суду. 

	Атестаційні  комісії,  до   яких   подаються   апеляції, 
розглядають їх у двотижневий строк.

	Апеляції  на  рішення атестаційних комісій розглядаються 
за участю  осіб,  які  їх  подали,  крім  випадків,  коли  вони  у 
письмовій  формі  відмовилися  від  особистої  участі  у  розгляді апеляцій або не з'явилися на її засідання. 


   Педагогічний працівник визнається таким,    що відповідає займаній посаді, 
 якщо:

	має відповідну освіту,  що відповідає вимогам,  визначеним нормативно-правовими актами у галузі освіти;
	виконує посадові обов'язки у повному обсязі;
	пройшов підвищення кваліфікації.

----------


## Валя Муза

Одскановані сторіночки із книги "Майстер-класи" для вихователів ДНЗ, випуск 2. Харків, "Видавнича група "Основа" 2010 рік.

"Музичне виховання дітей раннього віку"

Матеріал розділила на 2 частини. В 1-й теоретичний матеріал, а в 2-й практичний.

1 ч    http://yadi.sk/d/O59DOGTp5__jV
2 ч  http://yadi.sk/d/llv-9Gq45__oz

----------

Kolpachiha (30.06.2018), llle (21.03.2018), molanzy (24.03.2018), n@denk@ (03.02.2016), Natalia08 (06.04.2017), Olia Medvedeva (06.09.2017), вуерхуша оля (10.01.2020), Ириришка (24.02.2017), СИПСИК (09.04.2017)

----------


## котстудент

http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5001147

----------

Kolpachiha (30.06.2018), nastiabar (04.01.2016)

----------


## юлисанна

Девочки, помогите, как правильно написать "Звіт про атестацію ". Может кто-то писал когда проходил атестацию, и остался образец, поделитесь пожалуйста  :Blush2:

----------


## egoana

Шановні колеги, це моя перша атестація. Підкажіть, що треба писати в творчому звіті для музичного керівника. Може є приклад?

----------


## Елена Шевчук

> Шановні колеги, це моя перша атестація. Підкажіть, що треба писати в творчому звіті для музичного керівника. Може є приклад?


теж цікавить дане питання, так як вперше атестуюсь і творчо звітуюсь!

----------


## poi2

> Шановні колеги, це моя перша атестація. Підкажіть, що треба писати в творчому звіті для музичного керівника. Може є приклад?


В інтернеті знайшла для вчителя:
Ліцей інформаційних технологій Олександрійської міської ради Кіровоградської області

ТВОРЧИЙ ЗВІТ
учителя, який атестується
(орієнтовна схема)

1.	Проблема над якою працює учитель (тема самоосвіти).
2.	У зв’язку з чим виникла думка про роботу над даною темою?
3.	Яка кінцева мета була поставлена перед початком роботи над темою?
4.	Скільки років і в яких класах перевіряється дана проблема?
5.	У чому виявилась принципова відмінність під час підготовки до уроків? Ваша? Учнів?
6.	Як удосконалюється Ваша підготовка до уроків?
7.	Які форми і прийоми роботи з учнями на уроках змінились? Як?
8.	Покажіть проведену роботу на конкретних прикладах (тематичний план, система уроків з теми, окремі уроки, роботи учнів). (До звіту додати)
9.	Ваша думка про ефективність проведеної роботи.
10.	Яку літературу Ви використовували?
11.	Які завдання з Вашої точки зору, Вами ще не вирішені?
12.	Охарактеризуйте свій власний потенціал.
13.	Сформулюйте шляхи вдосконалення навчально-виховного процесу, які з Вашої точки зору є найбільш ефективними та актуальними на сьогодні.


педагогічного працівника, який атестується

___________________________________________________________
(Прізвище, ім’я, по батькові)

Дата народження ____________________________________________
Освіта 	___________________________________________________
______________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
Посада 	____________________________________________________
__________________________________________________________
Педагогічний стаж ___________________________________________
Рік і результати попередньої атестації	___________________________
_______________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
На яку категорію претендуєте __________________________________
____________________________________________________________
Нагороди __________________________________________________
_______________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________


20__ – 20__ н.р.

1. Підвищення кваліфікації:
№ з/п	Де проходив курсову підготовку, коли, з якого фаху	Тема
курсової роботи









2. Виступи з методичних питань:
№ з/п	Тема виступу	Де?	Коли?










3. Відкриті уроки:
№ з/п	Дата	Клас	Предмет, тема	Для кого?









4. Відкриті виховні заходи:
№ з/п	Дата	Тема	Для кого?





5. Участь в обладнанні навчального кабінету:
а) Стенди  _________________________________________________________
_________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
б) Наочність ______________________________________________________
______________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
в) Дидактичні матеріали  ___________________________________________
______________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________ 
г) Інше ______________________________________________________________ 
____________________________________________________________________ 
____________________________________________________________________

6. Проблема, над якою працює вчитель і рівень її вирішення:  ____________
_________________________________________________________________
____________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
7. Вивчення передового педагогічного досвіду і творче його впровадження:
№ з/п	Тема ППД, автор	Характер впровадження









8. Власні методичні розробки, апробація та наслідки від їх використання:
№ з/п	Тема розробки	Результат










9. Участь у фахових конкурсах:
№ з/п	Назва конкурсу	Результат













10. Творчі досягнення учнів:
№ з/п	Прізвище, ім’я учня	Клас	Результати роботи











Підпис учителя, який атестується_______


А взагалі знайшла ще й такі листи Міністерства:

*ЩОДО НЕПРИПУСТИМОСТІ ПОКЛАДЕННЯ НА ПЕДАГОГІЧНИХ ПРАЦІВНИКІВ ОБОВ’ЯЗКІВ З ПІДГОТОВКИ ЗАЙВИХ ЗВІТІВ ПРИ АТЕСТАЦІЇ*
6 січня 2015,Новини, Важлива інформація, Атестація педагогічних працівників

У зв'язку з надходженням численних звернень педагогічних працівників з приводу вимог атестаційних комісій про надання великої кількості узагальнюючих матеріалів при проходженні атестації, розміщуємо листи Міністерства освіти і науки України № 1/9-630 від 05 грудня 2014 року «Про неухильне дотримання принципів гарантування свободи педагогічної діяльності вчителя» та  № 1/9-779 від 25 жовтня 2012 року «Щодо атестації педагогічних працівників».
У листах наголошується на неприпустимості покладення на педагогічних працівників обов’язків з підготовки зайвих звітів при атестації та звертається увага на обов’язок адміністрації навчальних закладів чи органів управління освітою неухильно дотримуватися принципів педагогічної свободи вчителя.

MIHICTEPCTBО ОСВІТИ І НАУКИ УКРАІНИ
№ 1/9-630 від 05 грудня 2014 року
Органам управління освітою
Керівникам інститутів післядипломної
педагогічної освіти
Керівникам методичних кабінетів (центрів)
Керівникам навчальних закладів
Педагогічним працівникам
Про неухильне дотриманняпринципів гарантування
 свободипедагогічної діяльності вчителя

Одним з пріоритетів освітньої політики є дебюрократизація діяльності педагогічних працівників, упровадження органами управління освітою сучасних принципів державно-громадської моделі управління. В умовах, коли Міністерство освіти і науки суттєво скоротило переліки звітності, що подаються з регіонів, обмежило кількість загальнонаціональних заходів, й продовжує лінію на дебюрократизацію, продовжують надходити звернення від вчителів загальноосвітніх навчальних закладів щодо неправомірних вимог з боку керівників навчальних закладів, органів управління освітою, методичних кабінетів (центрів) та інших організацій щодо ведення документації вчителем та примусу до виконання невластивих вчителю функцій.
Обов'язки вчителя регламентуються багатьма актами - законами, статутом закладу, правилами внутрішнього трудового розпорядку, посадовими обов'язками тощо. Додаткові обов'язки покладають на педагога класне керівництво, предметна та позакласна діяльність, участь у громадській роботі.
При цьому на перешкоді творчій діяльності педагогічного працівника, його зосередженості на виконанні головного функціонального обов'язку і покликання - надання якісних освітніх послуг стоїть переобтяження його введенням усілякої, у багатьох випадках не передбаченої жодним нормативно-правовим актом, письмової звітності, планування та іншої документації. Відтак це поглинає значну кількість сил і часу вчителя, перетворюючи його роботу на механічну рутинну проектно-звітну діяльність, що надмірно контролюється й перевіряється керівниками різних рівнів та інстанцій.
Особливо обтяжливих форм така паперотворчість та позаплановий неправомірний контроль набувають наприкінці семестру та навчального року.
На підставі викладеного вище, у розвиток положень наказу Міністерства освіти і науки України від 27.05.2014 № 648 "Щодо припинення практики створення та вимагання від дошкільних, загальноосвітніх, професійно-технічних та позашкільних навчальних закладів документації та звітності, не передбаченої законодавством України", листа Міністерства освіти і науки України від 11.11.2014 № 1/9-586 "Щодо здійснення вчителем науково-дослідницької діяльності та пошукової роботи" наполягаємо на неухильному дотриманні принципів педагогічної свободи вчителя.
1. Календарне та поурочне планування здійснюється вчителем у довільній формі, у тому числі з використанням друкованих чи електронних джерел тощо. Формат, обсяг, структура, зміст та оформлення календарних планів та поурочних планів-конспектів е індивідуальною справою вчителя. Встановлення універсальних у межах навчального закладу, міста, району чи області стандартів таких документів е неприпустимим. Строки їхнього зберігання вчителем також законодавчо не встановлені, а відтак вчитель самостійно приймає про це рішення.
2. Створення, наповнення та зберігання різноманітних порт-фоліо, папок, альбомів тощо з напрацюваннями вчителя на паперових носіях, в тому числі при підготовці його до чергової чи позачергової атестації, участі в конкурсах тощо не належить до передбачених законодавством видів роботи й не може вимагатися від вчителя керівниками навчального закладу, представниками методичних служб чи органів управління освітою.
3. Законодавчі та підзаконні акти у сфері освіти надають вчителеві право, а побудова навчальних програм з предметів передбачає можливість перенесення вчителем уроків, збільшення кількості годин на вивчення окремих тем. Відтак, контроль щодо так званого "відхилення" вчителя від календарного планування чи від матеріалів підручника е неправомірним і неприпустимим.
4. Вибір форм та методів викладання є винятково прерогативою вчителя й не можуть регламентуватися ні адміністрацією навчального закладу, ні органами управління освітою. Вимоги окремих керівників щодо зведення діяльності педагога до застосування ним лише традиційної класно-урочної форми проведення занять чи застосування тих чи інших методик е неправомірними й вчитель не зобов'язаний їх виконувати.
Дотримання цих та інших приписів та принципів сприятиме професійній самореалізації педагогів і, як наслідок, - підвищенню якості освіти.

Заступник Міністра       Павло Полянський







МІНІСТЕРСТВО ОСВІТИ І НАУКИ, МОЛОДІ ТА СПОРТУ УКРАЇНИ
№ 1/9-779 від 25 жовтня 2012 року
Щодо атестації педагогічних працівників

До Міністерства освіти і науки, молоді та спорту України надходять численні звернення педагогічних працівників з приводу вимог атестаційних комісій про надання великої кількості узагальнюючих матеріалів при проходженні атестації.
Повідомляємо, що згідно із пунктом 3.3 Типового положення про атестацію педагогічних працівників, затвердженого наказом Міністерства освіти і науки України від 06.10.2010 № 930 (далі – Типове положення), атестаційна комісія відповідно до затвердженого графіку роботи вивчає педагогічну діяльність осіб, які атестуються, шляхом відвідування уроків, позаурочних заходів, вивчення рівня навчальних досягнень учнів, з предмета, що викладає вчитель, ознайомлення з навчальною документацією щодо виконання педагогічним працівником своїх посадових обов'язків, його участі у роботі методичних об'єднань, фахових конкурсах та інших заходах, пов'язаних з організацією навчально-виховної роботи, тощо.
Типовим положенням не передбачено написання педагогічними працівниками, які атестуються, звітів про роботу у міжатестаційний період, оформлення папок з документами про результати своєї роботи, планами уроків, методичними розробками, сценаріями виховних заходів та надання відеозаписів уроків й інших відомостей про роботу.
Водночас слід зауважити, що педагогічні працівники, які претендують на присвоєння педагогічних звань "викладач-методист", "учитель-методист", "вихователь-методист", "практичний психолог-методист", "педагог-організатор-методист", "керівник гуртка-методист" повинні мати власні методичні розробки, які пройшли апробацію та схвалені науково-методичними установами.
Покладення на педагогічних працівників обов’язків з підготовки зайвих звітів та штучне збільшення паперообігу лише створюють видимість роботи атестаційних комісій і, як правило, приховують неналежну організацію роботи з вивчення професійної діяльності осіб, які атестуються та відсутність дієвого контролю за організацією навчально-виховного процесу.
Наголошуємо, що вимоги голів та членів атестаційних комісій про надання педагогічними працівниками, які атестуються, будь-яких звітів про роботу, є порушенням норм Типового положення. Підготовка та оформлення великої кількості матеріалів призводить до перенавантаження педагогічних працівників, відволікає їх від виконання своїх безпосередніх обов’язків та негативно позначається на якості роботи.
Доручаємо довести зміст цього листа до відома місцевих органів управління освітою, працівників методичних служб, керівників навчальних закладів, педагогічних працівників та вжити заходів, спрямованих на запобігання незаконним вимогам атестаційних комісій.

 Заступник Міністра       Б.М. Жебровський

Так що вирішуйте самі....

----------

аліса (01.09.2019), СИПСИК (21.03.2019), Я ,Наталья! (22.03.2019)

----------


## Я ,Наталья!

Девочки, добрый! Хочу поделиться материалами  с моей аттестации, это текст к презентации опыта роботы. Если нужна презентация пишите в личку с удовольствием поделюсь!
2 слайд: 
Добрий день! Я …., працюю музичним керівником у ЗДО №  …., маю 18 років  педагогічного стажу. 
3 слайд:
Впродовж останніх років я працюю над науково-методичною  темою «Впровадження інноваційних технологій на музичних заняттях». Чому саме ця тема?
Тому що здоров’я дитини, його охорона, зміцнення і відновлення – одне з основних завдань педагогів дошкільного закладу, а використання оздоровчих технологій допомагає істотно оптимізувати цей процес. 
4 слайд: 
В свою чергу я, як музичний керівник, вирішила не залишатися осторонь проблем сьогодення і розпочала активно використовувати елементи здоров’язбережувальних технологій на музичних заняттях. Вважаю, що саме впровадження інноваційних технік у музичні заняття є однією з форм освітньої оздоровчої роботи з дітьми, в ході якої здійснюється систематичне, цілеспрямоване і всебічне виховання дошкільнят. 
5 слайд:
Заняття будую таким чином, що один вид діяльності змінюється іншим. Це дозволяє зробити їх більш динамічними та насиченими. Для цього використовую такі важливі засоби активізації діяльності дітей як підтримка зацікавленості і успіху в процесі заняття, своєчасна допомога, доброзичливе ставлення, підкреслена похвала та відповідні види музично-розвивальної роботи. 
6 слайд:
Завдяки поєднанню психологічних і музичних засобів забезпечується комплексний підхід, в результаті якого у дітей підвищується гнучкість та рухливість нервових процесів, знімається фізичне і психічне напруження, розвиваються і активізуються виразні засоби спілкування. 
Моєю метою є не лише подарувати дітям 25 хвилин відпочинку, радості, щастя від спілкування з прекрасним, а й сформувати певні знання про музичний світ та навчити практичних умінь у творчій діяльності. 
7 слайд: 
З метою підвищення педагогічної компетентності та фахової майстерності, у 2017 році впродовж місяця відвідувала практично-методичний семінар «Музикотерапія для дітей дошкільного віку», що проходив за підтримки міжнародної організації GIZ «Німеччина співпраця з Україною» та громадської організації «Центр розвитку – Майбутні генії».  
8 слайд: 
Там здобула новий інноваційний досвід щодо використання музичних здоров’язбережувальних методик. 
9 слайд: 
Цей досвід активно впроваджую в роботу з дітьми у нашому дошкільному закладі.  
10 слайд:
Визначивши найбільш актуальне на даний час питання використання здоров’язбережувальних технологій, у лютому 2014 року,  на базі закладу було проведено міський семінар-практикум для керівників ДНЗ на тему «Управління процесом підвищення професійної майстерності педагогів на підставі інноваційних технологій в умовах упровадження нової  редакції Базового компоненту та програми виховання і навчання дітей від двох до семи років  «Дитина». 
11 слайд: 
В рамках цього заходу провела відкрите заняття в середній групі «Подорож до лісу» з використанням музичних здоров’язбережувальних технологій.
12 слайд: 
У 2016 році наш заклад взяв участь у 42 обласній тематичній відкритій  виставці ефективного педагогічного досвіду, де здобув дипломом І ступеня. 
13 слайд: 
Під час презентації я мала нагоду  поділитися з колегами досвідом своєї роботи щодо використання інноваційних технологій на музичних заняттях, а потім запропонувала учасникам виставки зняти напругу, взявши участь у релаксаційній вправі «хор рук». 
14 слайд:
Як переможець міського конкурсу музичних керівників у 2015 році  взяла участь в обласному конкурсі «Вихователь року» в номінації «Музичний керівник».
15 слайд:
У квітні 2018 року на базі закладу пройшло практичне засідання ММО музкерівників міста. До уваги колег мною було представлено музично-терапевтичне заняття з дітьми ІІ молодшої групи з використанням креативної педагогіки. 
16 слайд:
Як керівник міського методичного об’єднання музичних керівників ЗДО міста головним завданням своєї роботи вважаю поліпшення якості освітнього процесу шляхом упровадження сучасних технологій та розвиток індивідуального стилю і професійної майстерності кожного педагога-музиканта. Тому, разом з колегами активно вивчаю передові досвіди сьогодення, мотивую педагогів впроваджувати їх в практику роботи з дошкільнятами, ділитися своїми творчими надбаннями, знахідками, напрацюваннями та ідеями. 
17 слайд: 
Свій особистий досвід роботи узагальнюю у посібниках, які  були представлені на міських та обласних виставках-презентаціях педагогічних ідей і технологій. 
18 слайд: 
А також на постійно діючому сайті нашого закладу є сторінка музичного керівника, де я розміщую розробки тематичних занять, свят, розваг; спілкуюся з колегами. 
19-20 слайд:
Проблема формування здоров’я дітей вимагає вивчення не тільки сучасних технологій, а й передового досвіду діячів минулого. Саме тому у свою роботу активно впроваджую ідеї В.О.Сухомлинського, які є яскравим прикладом і надійним підґрунтям всебічного розвитку гармонійної особистості у моральному, розумовому, трудовому та естетичному вихованні.
21 слайд:
Значну роль у формуванні компетентного дошкільника відіграє організація взаємодії дошкільного закладу і родини.
22 слайд: 
Вважаю, що лише  спільними зусиллями з родиною ми можемо виховати дітей здоровими, добрими, розумними. Періодично проводимо спільні з батьками та дітьми заходи, тематичні вечори, анкетування; батькам надаються поради у вигляді пам’яток, консультації. 
23 слайд:
З питань оздоровчої роботи мною розроблений перспективний план заходів, за допомогою якого ведеться робота з батьками впродовж року. 
24 слайд: 
Підсумовуючи результати моніторингу, який я проводжу двічі на рік, можна зробити висновок, що залучення дошкільнят до різних видів музичної діяльності з використанням прийомів та методів здоров’язбережувальних технологій сприяє успішному розвитку  їхньої  творчої активності.
25, 26, 27 слайди:
Мої вихованці постійно беруть участь у конкурсах дитячої творчості; концертах, присвячених урочистим подіям; в міських заходах, де показують гарні результати, займають призові місця та дарують людям гарний настрій. А це, на мій погляд, є добрим показником і результатом щоденної роботи.
28 слайд:
Розумію, що дитинство — це справжнє яскраве, самобутнє, неповторне жит¬тя і від того, яким воно було, хто і що супроводжували дитину в дитя¬чі роки, що увібрали її розум і серце з навколишнього світу, залежать якості майбутньої особистості.
 Саме тому, перспективою своєї роботи бачу – подальше удосконалення власної професійної компетентності з питань здоров’язбереження, а також тісний взаємозв’язок з батьками вихованців.
29 слайд:
Свій виступ хочу закінчити словами давньогрецького письменника, Плутарха: 
«Якими діти народжуються – не від кого не залежить,  але в наших силах зробити їх хорошими через правильне виховання!» 
Дякую за увагу!

----------

Оленька я (22.08.2019)

----------


## Я ,Наталья!

А это мой план аттестации. «ПОГОДЖУЮ»                                                                                     «ЗАТВЕРДЖУЮ»
Голова профспілкового комітету                                                                     Завідувач ДНЗ № _____________                                                                     __________ 29.10.2018 року                                                                                                  29.10.2018 року          


План
індивідуальної підготовки музичного керівника ДНЗ № 
………………………
до атестації у 2018/2019 навчальному році

Тема: «Впровадження інноваційних технологій на музичних заняттях»

№
п/п	
Зміст роботи	Термін
виконання	Позначка
про
виконання
1	Ознайомлення з Типовим положенням про атестацію педагогічних працівників України, затвердженого наказом МОНУ від 06.10.2010 № 930, із змінами і доповненнями, затвердженими наказом МОН молодьспорту України від 20.12.2011 № 1473 та наказом МОНУ від 08.08.2013 №1135	вересень	


2	Консультація з секретарем атестаційної комісії щодо порядку атестації	вересень	

3	Опрацювати розділ «Музичний калейдоскоп», «Театральна мозаїка» освітньої лінії БКДО «Дитина у світі культури» програми «Дитина» 	вересень	
4	Провести свято «1 вересня – День знань»	вересень	
5	Відвідувати міські методичні об’єднання для музичних керівників ЗДО,  брати участь у засіданнях педагогічної ради	впродовж року	
6	Накопичувати і систематизувати теоретичний та практичний матеріал з обраної науково-методичної теми 	постійно	
7	Взяти участь у проведенні загальних батьківських зборів «Сухомлинський у вимірі століття»	вересень	
8	Підготувати консультацію для вихователів на тему: «Музика режимних моментів»	вересень	
9	Систематично опрацьовувати  нову методичну літературу,  використовувати досвід провідних педагогів-новаторів на практиці	постійно	
10	Надавати рекомендації батькам в рамках роботи консультативного пункту для батьків «Малятко-здоров’ятко»:
•	«Як підготувати себе та дитину до свята»
•	«Як правильно слухати музику з дітьми»	


грудень,
березень	
11	Підготувати консультацію для вихователів на тему: «Розвиток креативних здібностей дитини під час самостійної музичної гри»	листопад	
12	Розробити порадники для батьків:
•	«Правила поведінки батьків на святкових ранках»
•	«Малюємо музику»
•	«Як організувати музичні заняття вдома»	грудень-лютий	
13	Підготувати консультацію для вихователів «Обдарованість – виявити, зрозуміти, підтримати»	лютий	
14	Організовувати та проводити тематичні святкові ранки:
•	Осіннє свято.
•	Новорічне свято,
•	Свято мами (8 березня),
•	Свято «До побачення дитячий садок»	впродовж року	
15	Підготувати консультацію для музичних керівників на тему: «Розвиток креативних здібностей дитини під час самостійної музичної гри»	березень

16	Поділитися досвідом роботи з педагогами дошкільного закладу на педагогічній раді №3	березень

17	Проводити розваги з метою запобігання дитячому травматизму 	щоквар
тально 	
18	Підібрати ігри та вправи, на підвищення та розвиток музичних здібностей дітей оздоровчої спрямованості	лютий-квітень	
19	Систематично знайомити батьків з матеріалом, що вивчається з дітьми на заняттях, використовуючи «Музичний куточок для батьків»	впродовж року	
20	Підготувати звіт на педагогічну раду №4 щодо підсумків роботи з обдарованими дітьми	травень	
21	Взяти участь у «Дні відкритих дверей»	травень	
22	Опрацювати методичну літературу: 
-	С.В. Бондар, А.Д. Гончарук  посібник «Музично-оздоровчі мандрівки з дітьми п’ятого року життя»,
-	І.О. Буряк посібник «Музичне виховання в системі оздоровчої роботи з дошкільниками»,
-	Л. Г. Куненко посібник «Ефект Моцарта, або звуковий вітамін».
-	фаховий журнал «Музичний керівник»	впродовж року	

 Музичний керівник   ДНЗ №  __________ ………………..
  План складено 25.10.2018 року

Ой, он должен быть таблицей! Не знаю как поставить....

----------

tvsokol (12.06.2019), vasmar280760 (26.06.2020), аліса (01.09.2019), ЕВ (13.01.2021), Ллорхен (16.01.2020), Людмилkа (01.03.2020), Оленька я (22.08.2019)

----------

